# Mädels aufgepaßt!!!



## Mrs. Rocky M. (12. September 2008)

Explizit für Individuen des weiblichen Geschlechts  möchte ich im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung zum DIMB/BDR-MTB-Guid(in)e eine Einsteiger-Tour anbieten. Dabei sollen sich besonders die Mädels angesprochen fühlen, die schon immer mal wissen wollten, was ihre Männer sonntags im Wald treiben . Wobei natürlich auch alle anderen Bikerinnen, die es gerne gemütlich mögen, herzlich willkommen sind.

Jungs: das Öffnen der Datei könnte bei Euch Augenkrebs verursachen , daher am besten ungeöffnet an Eure bessere Hälfte weiterleiten..... 

Also Mädels: drückt Euren Männern Kinder und Putzeimer in die Hand und biked mit mir durchs Taunusland....oder so 

Wir sehen uns!

Marion 

P.S. Dies ist eine (unverbindliche) Veranstaltung des weltnettesten MTB-Clubs Beinhart, Neumitglieder (vor allem auch solche ohne G....) sind herzlich willkommen


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. September 2008)

*Diskriminierung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (12. September 2008)

Der will doch nur Weiber aufreißen


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (12. September 2008)

Jungs. Das hier ist unsere Spielwiese, also bitte aufhören hier so einen Quatsch reinzuschreiben   .

Sonst traut sich bestimmt kein Mädel irgendwas zu posten . Das wäre schade, denn ich habe mir mit der Tourausarbeitung ziemlich viel Mühe gemacht!


----------



## Bettina (13. September 2008)

Ich lasse mich nicht abschrecken und bin dabei!

LG Bettina


----------



## Kaltumformer (13. September 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> *Diskriminierung*



Find ich auch. Skandal! Es sollte sofort der Männerbeauftragte eingeschaltet werden.  


Gruß


----------



## Bettina (13. September 2008)

Hier wird wenigstens direkt gesagt, wer nicht dabei sein soll, sonst merkt Frau es ja erst wenn sie den Berg raufgehechelt kommt und die Meute sofort antritt.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. September 2008)

Würde auch gerne mitfahren und melde mich hiermit schon mal an.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. September 2008)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hier wird wenigstens direkt gesagt, wer nicht dabei sein soll, sonst merkt Frau es ja erst wenn sie den Berg raufgehechelt kommt und die Meute sofort antritt.



Genau 
Da bin ich auch gerne dabei und hab' mich per mail  angemeldet


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (13. September 2008)

Prima. Da sind wir schon zu 7.!!!  

Und wenn sich Rheingaunerin auch noch traut.....8....

Bettina: was ist eigentlich mit der Dame, die dieses hübsche Rocky Mountain (viel zu selten) fährt? Wäre genau das richtige für sie, Ehrenwort....9..... 

Bis morgen bei der Beinhart-Clubmeisterschaft...wo ich weitere Opfer finden werde  . 

LG Marion


----------



## maulwurfine (13. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wäre super gerne mitgekommen...

kann an dem Termin aber leider nicht. Das nächste mal hätte ich auf jeden Fall interesse mich euch mal anzuschließen. 


Wünsche euch noch ein schönes Wochenende 


Julia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triafun (13. September 2008)

Ich melde auch mal Interesse an...ist noch ein Plätzchen frei??

Gruß


----------



## Rheingaunerin (14. September 2008)

hallo marion,
ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät.
hätte nämlich auch interesse, ist noch ein platz bei euch frei?
lieben gruß
simone


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. September 2008)

Mit triafun, Rheingaunerin und Silvie sind wir dann zu 10.!


----------



## NoClickies (14. September 2008)

Hallo Marion,
Ohne Testosteronstreß? Bin ich gleich dabei. Falls Platz Nr. 11 noch zu vergeben ist, melde ich mich hiermit an. Voraussetzung: Mein Schaltauge kommt, auf das ich jetzt seit 3 Wo. warte.
Liebe Grüße 
Elisabeth


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2008)

Hallo Elisabeth,
schön dass du mitfährst (zur Not kannst du dir doch ein Trek leihen, oder?).
Wir haben euch gestern vermisst 
Bis Sonntag, 
Bettina


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (15. September 2008)

NoClickies schrieb:


> Hallo Marion,
> Ohne Testosteronstreß? Bin ich gleich dabei. Falls Platz Nr. 11 noch zu vergeben ist, melde ich mich hiermit an. Voraussetzung: Mein Schaltauge kommt, auf das ich jetzt seit 3 Wo. warte.
> Liebe Grüße
> Elisabeth



Schön, daß mit Elisabeth ein weiteres Beinhartmitglied am Start ist und damit haben wir noch einen letzten freien Platz zu vergeben.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lachdoch (16. September 2008)

Moin, moin,
ich radle mehr oder weniger sportlich durch den Taunus mit meinem MTB Cake  2, das ich seit Januar besitze. Mir fehlt vor allem Technik. Da wäre dieser Kurs bestimmt genau das Richtige für mich. Melde mich also hiermit an!!
Freue mich auf neue Leute und das Lernen!!! 
Bis Sonntag 
Hanne


----------



## triafun (16. September 2008)

Prima...freue mich sehr auf Sonntag.
Normalerweise fahr ich RR und hechel dort den Männern hinterher.
Freue mich auf eine reine Frauenrunde und ein paar Tipps zur Fahrtechnik...wird sicher sehr lustig.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. September 2008)

Boarding Completed . Ab jetzt gehts auf die Nachrückerliste .

Freut mich, daß so viele neue Gesichter dabei sind!!!

Ab jetzt schön die Tellerchen leer essen, damit die Sonne uns als Teilnehmerin Nr. 13 begleitet  .

LG Marion


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. September 2008)

Ein Plätzchen ist wieder frei geworden. Wer traut sich?


----------



## X-Präsi (18. September 2008)

Ich ! Hab mich gestern operieren lassen 

Nee - quatsch - wünsche Euch ganz viel Spaß bei hoffentlich etwas angenehmeren Temperaturen!
Sonst braucht Ihr hinterher doch noch nen Mann zum Füsse wärmen


----------



## b4cke (18. September 2008)

ne gute sache, muss ich mal loben!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. September 2008)

Sodele. Morgen isses soweit . Wettervorhersage ist ganz passabel und die Wege staubtrocken . Gibt also keine Ausreden! 

Wir sehen uns morgen!

Freu mich drauf,

Marion


----------



## triafun (21. September 2008)

Hallo Marion,

Danke für die schöne Tour und vor allem die guten Tipps zur Fahrtechnik.
Ich werde das Gelernte in nächster Zeit fleißig anwenden und üben und vielleicht sieht man sich irgendwann auf einer anderen Tour wieder.

LG
Wiebke


----------



## Deleted 61489 (21. September 2008)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön  für die nette, gut geführte + informative Tour


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. September 2008)

Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht mit Euch .

Und außer einem Präabfahrtsplatten und einem kleinen Hungerast, den wir sofort mit einem riesigen Stück Pflaumenkuchen mit fett Sahneüberzug bekämpfen konnten, lief alles wie am Schnürchen. Bestimmt wird die ein oder andere heute Nacht von der richtigen Grundposition beim Biken träumen. 

Nun heißt es nur: weiter am Ball   ähhh Pedal bleiben!!! 

CU on Bike,

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triafun (21. September 2008)

Ich hab da noch ne Frage. Anhand welcher Karten (Wanderkarten?) planst Du Deine Touren? 
Oder entstehen die einfach aus einem Erfahrungsschatz heraus? Ich würde in meiner Umgebung ad hoc nur Waldautobahnen planen/fahren können.

LG


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. September 2008)

Hallo Marion,

vielen Dank für die klasse Tour!!!!

LG Antje


----------



## lachdoch (22. September 2008)

Auch von mir ein ganz dickes "DANKE SCHÖN" für den Super-Sonntag (wenn Engel reisen...) Es hat einfach Spass gemacht und gelernt habe ich gaaanz viel! Ich übe jetzt mehr und denke an - wie war das gleich mit den Kurven?
Lieben Gruß 
Hanne


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. September 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch ne Frage. Anhand welcher Karten (Wanderkarten?) planst Du Deine Touren?
> Oder entstehen die einfach aus einem Erfahrungsschatz heraus? Ich würde in meiner Umgebung ad hoc nur Waldautobahnen planen/fahren können.
> 
> LG



Hallo Wiebke,

es gibt eine relativ neue topographische Freizeitkarte vom Hessischen Landesamt für Bodenmanagement und Geoinformation, Maßstab 1:25000. Da kann man die breiten Waldautobahnen schon ganz gut von den netteren Wegen unterscheiden. Aber am Ende muß jeder Weg dann doch abgefahren werden, erst dann weiß man, ob er wirklich schön ist. Ich lerne immer dann am meisten, wenn ich mit Lokals unterwegs bin. Also trau Dich und schau mal bei uns vorbei .

LG Marion


----------



## triafun (23. September 2008)

@Mrs. Rocky + Taunusschnecke: Danke für die Infos.

Von der Rhön und dem Harz gibt es übrigens MTB Karten....dachte hier wäre es auch so einfach


----------

